# PHP > PHP & Base de donnes > [MySQL] Affichage de fiche produit en PHP/SQL

## quaresma

Bonjour  tous,

je suis en train de developper une boutique en ligne en PHP5/mySQL.

Et, je voudrai faire en sorte que lorsque je clique sur le nom d'un produit, le visiteur soit redirig vers la page du descriptif du produit.
Par exemple, on clique sur un portable et on tombe sur sa fiche descriptive...

Je pense qu'il faut recuprer d'une manire la rfrence du produit correspondant pour aller chercher dans la BDD, les donnes relatives aux produits, pour ensuite afficher la fiche du produit entire.

Cependant, je ne comprend pas comment faire le lien et la transition.

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'eclairer ?

Merci beaucoup :')

----------


## firehist

Bonjour,

Pourrais-tu donner un peu plus d'informations, du style
Ta base de donnes ?
As-tu dj une page qui liste tous les produits ?

Merci

----------


## david_gal

Bonjour,

J'ai une base de donnes qui contient entre autres une table films :



```

```

j'ai donc une page qui retourne le rsultat d'une requete de slection par genre, la liste des noms des films avec une lien sur filmfiche.php et c'est l que sa bloque, je n'arrive pas a avoir la description du film avec les champs.

Si je ne suis pas assez claire dites le moi.

je vous remercie d'avance.

----------


## benjamin002

Bonjour david,

- il faut que tu passes l'id de ton film par l'url  'fiche_film.php?id=$id'

- une fois que tu as passer l'id de ton film du peut avoir accs  toute les infos sur le film et complter ta fiche

----------


## david_gal

Bonjour et merci de votre rponse,

voici donc ma liste de films avec le lien pour la page fichefilm.php------------



```

```


Cela fonctionne un grand merci !!

Par contre je n'arrive pas a faire la requette sql dans la page fichefilm.php :




```

```


Comme vous pouvez le constater je bloc sur la condition de la clause WHERE car je pense que l'on ne peux pas utiliser la $_GET[' '] vu que le lien est une variable.
Je cherche avec mon ami google mais ne trouve pas la solution ou passe  ct.

Excusez moi pour mes scripts qui ne doivent pas tre trs propre ...

Merci d'avance.

----------


## benjamin002

> Comme vous pouvez le constater je bloc sur la condition de la clause WHERE car je pense que l'on ne peux pas utiliser la $_GET[' '] vu que le lien est une variable.


Je te conseillerai de travailler avec des id
Ensuite du ct de ta fiche pour rcuprer l'id il te faut faire une requte:



```

```

$_GET['id'] ou id correspond  l'id que tu as pass dans ton url

----------


## david_gal

j'ai ajout a ma table film un champs id auto incrment.
Puis la requette suivante :


```
$resultat = mysql_query ("SELECT * FROM films WHERE id_film = '.$_GET['$id'].'" );
```


l'erreur suivante aparait : 

Parse error: parse error, expecting `T_STRING' or `T_VARIABLE' or `T_NUM_STRING' 

Je suis vraiment nul car je ne comprend pas....

----------


## TuNi54

> j'ai ajout a ma table film un champs id auto incrment.
> Puis la requette suivante :
> 
> 
> ```
> $resultat = mysql_query ("SELECT * FROM films WHERE id_film = '.$_GET['$id'].'" );
> ```
> 
> 
> ...


salut as-tu au pralable un <form> de method 'get' puis un lien <a> avec comme lien quelque chose du genre <a href="index.php?film=$tarequete['id']">

ensuite aprs pour afficher les films en fonction de l'id.

tu fais : 




> if (isset($_GET['film'])) 
> {
>     $id = $_GET['film']; // tu rcupres l'id 
> 
> 
> 	$sql = "SELECT * FROM films WHERE id_film = '$id'";
> 	....
> ....
> }

----------


## david_gal

Salut

en premier j'ai mon accueil.php qui contient un menu de cathgories.
Lorsqu'une cathgorie est clique (datacathegorie.php)  une liste de liens de cette cathgorie apparait. Jusque l pas de problmes.
Par contre lorsque je choisi le film et que je veux sa fiche de dtails je n'y arrive pas.Il n'y a pas de formulaire.

voici la requette sql de datacathegorie.php :


```

```


et la boucle avec le lien :



```

```

et enfin la page filmfiche.php : 


```

```



```

```

Je cherche un peut partout mais en gnral soit par liste ou par formulaire  je ne trouve pas de cette manire.

Merci de consacrer de votre temps

----------


## sabotage

Tu as des erreurs de syntaxe partout :



```

```



```

```

----------


## david_gal

*Merci*

juste une petite erreur de parse sinon a marche nickel



```

```


ENcore un grand merci

----------

